# Curtains/blinds



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Good evening

More advice please! Looking for curtains/blinds but everything seems really expensive. Can you advise best places to buy or if you have ordered in the UK and had delivered. Most UK shops don't seem to offer deliveries abroad.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Where you based? You could buy the fabric based upon how much you need and get the curtains made at a seamstress/tailor.

....or check Ikea in Nicosia.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Gill Valoretti (or some spelling like that) is in paphos her shop is called the curtain workshop.
Agreed it all seems expensive over here. 
If you order from UK just remember sizing of windows is a little different.


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Peyia nr Paphos


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Su Dawes said:


> Peyia nr Paphos


For blinds Enigma Blinds make their own and are very reasonable compared to some others.
Much better quality though.
They are in Chloraka .
Google enigma blinds. They have a website.


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------

